# Rhön - Fladungen/Bischofsheim



## Bassi.s (30. April 2010)

Hi,
ich bin vom 12-16.5 mit einer Schülergruppe in Rappershausen zum Mountainbiken, da uns dort ein Bus und ein Radanhänger zur Verfügung steht, wollten wir auch mal einen Abstecher in die Rhön machen.

Fladungen oder Bischofsheim scheint für ein Tagestour dort ganz gut geeignet zu sein. Hat jemand von euch konkrete Touren (Tagestouren) oder vll. sogar GPS-Daten?

Wenn ihr auch nur einzelne schöne Trails kennt, immer her damit. Auf Bikeactive stehen drei GPS-Routen zur Verfügung, aber das ist leider doch eher dürftig.

Viele Grüße,
Bassi


----------



## soso79 (4. Mai 2010)

...kann dir leider keine gps daten nennen...aber wenn du schon in bischofsheim bist, fahr über den arnsberg auf den kreuzberg. da ist der trail ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mqaglus1 (5. Mai 2010)

Bassi.s schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin vom 12-16.5 mit einer Schülergruppe in Rappershausen zum Mountainbiken, da uns dort ein Bus und ein Radanhänger zur Verfügung steht, wollten wir auch mal einen Abstecher in die Rhön machen.
> 
> Fladungen oder Bischofsheim scheint für ein Tagestour dort ganz gut geeignet zu sein. Hat jemand von euch konkrete Touren (Tagestouren) oder vll. sogar GPS-Daten?
> ...




Hi,
bin mit 2 Kollegen zufällig auch über Christi Himmelfahrt in Bischofsheim. Wenn auch nicht kompatibel (alle so um die 40), suchen wir auch da ein paar Trails. Tagestouren so um die 40/50 km, wie gesagt mit gewissem Trailanteil.
Die 3 GPS-Trails hast du, nehme ich an, von rhoenactive.de
Der Verantwortliche der Seite Jochen Henke ist auch der Autor des Buches "Die schönsten Mountainbiketouren in der Rhön". Buch habe ich, gps-Tracks sind aber kostenpflichtig. Die Tracks in dem Buch verlaufen im Wesentlichen auf Feld- und Waldwirtschaftswegen, Trails sind die absolute Ausnahme. Vielleicht sind die auch deshalb ziemlich lang. Muß aber nix heißen. Ich hab die Tracks mal angefordert, falls ich die noch bekomme, kann ich dir die zuschicken.

Wie immer gibts auch auf gps-tour.info ein paar interessante Tracks. Kreuzberg und Rhön eingeben, da bekommst du was. Ne Arnsberg/Kreuzbergtour, die soso79 genannt hat, ist da auch dabei, wenn auch umgekehrt (Kreuzberg über Neustädterhaus, danach Arnsberg)

Vielleicht hast du noch nen Tipp?

Ich recherchiere noch ein bißchen und poste evtl. noch was.

Gruß,
MQ


----------



## soso79 (5. Mai 2010)

wenn ihr ein wenig mehr richtung gersfeld kommt..
von oberweissenbrunn aufn himmeldunk, hohe hölle dann rüber zum roten moor und abfahrt über kaskadenschlucht nach gersfeld oder weiter auf die waku, ggf abfahrt übern pferdskopf oder auch über abtsroda-trail möglich.

lg


----------

